# 2013 Burton Clash...good choice, or no?



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys...I'm a new rider, and recently bought an old Rossignol board for REALLY cheap. Well, After fixing the scratches, tuning, and waxing, it rode ok...but even for a beginner like me, it just feels so slow. I paid very little for it, so I'm already considering getting something else. It came with bindings that are old, but in perfectly good shape, so it wasn't a complete waste.

Anyway, there's a 2013 Burton Clash 158 in (supposedly) great/mint condition on Craigslist. Here's the listing: Burton Clash Snowboard w/ Bindings (cleveland)

He wants $275 for the board and bindings, or $200 for the board. My question is, is that a reasonable price, would that be a board that I could be happy with for the rest of this season and next season (don't mind upgrading after that), and is that a good size for me? (Size 10 boots, 27 years old, 5'9", 155-160)

I'm in Cleveland, so ice/fake snow a lot, possibly some park stuff, but mostly just zooming down the trails.

Sorry, this ended up longer than I thought. Lemme know if there's any info I missed.

Thanks!


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

no expert rider here so can't answer all of your questions but dude board is 244 dollars online why get a used one? you dont know how he used it, i'd say pay 40 more bucks and get a brand new one


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> no expert rider here so can't answer all of your questions but dude board is 244 dollars online why get a used one? you dont know how he used it, i'd say pay 40 more bucks and get a brand new one


Burton Clash 158CM Snowboard 2013 at Zumiez : PDP

New 2013 Burton Clash 158cm Snowboard V Rocker All Mountain | eBay

Amazon.com: Burton Clash 158CM Snowboard 2013: Sports & Outdoors

SNOWBOARD BURTON CLASH 158 BOARD 2013

Burton Clash Snowboard - 2012/2013 at REI.com

Where are you seeing $240? If that's the case, send me a link and I'll use it as price negotiating leverage. :thumbsup:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I started out on a 2012 Clash last year and it was a good board to learn on as it is pretty forgiving. I sold it to my bro-in-law and bought a Never Summer SL with it. Night and day difference.

If I were you, I wouldn't worry about going fast at this point, but work on the basics of riding before worrying about speed. Practice carving and linking your turns etc. on the Rossignol.

I'd save until next year and buy a little better board that you can grow into. That's just my 2c though.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> I started out on a 2012 Clash last year and it was a good board to learn on as it is pretty forgiving. I sold it to my bro-in-law and bought a Never Summer SL with it. Night and day difference.
> 
> If I were you, I wouldn't worry about going fast at this point, but work on the basics of riding before worrying about speed. Practice carving and linking your turns etc. on the Rossignol.
> 
> I'd save until next year and buy a little better board that you can grow into. That's just my 2c though.


I knew you guys would come inhere with your logic. Lol

You're probably right. It's just so slow....soooo slow lol. Even the rentals are faster I swear...


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you waxed it yet? The base might need a little love from the ol' waxing iron


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> Have you waxed it yet? The base might need a little love from the ol' waxing iron


Yeah, fixed all the scratches and waxed it. Gonna wax it again before I go out on Friday.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

SuperNewb said:


> Yeah, fixed all the scratches and waxed it. Gonna wax it again before I go out on Friday.


I guess I should have read your first post a little better  my bad!

If you can stand it, just try riding on some steeper terrain and practice turning, carving, and overall just becoming a better rider. Then, put the $300 or so bucks your saving by not picking up the Clash this year towards an intermediate board next year. That will give you another year to also decide if you wanna stick to riding groomers or park too.

If you decide to get the clash, you will like it. But, don't be surprised if you're looking to upgrade next year.


----------

